
The Dark Side of Expertise - lukastyrychtr
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/809556/ddfb98a8a1b2dd92/
======
aaron695
Expertise has no dark side .

The firefighters just needed more expertise, as they now have.

The building engineers were part of a system where they could pass the buck on
responsibility. (The even admit it was new technology, they had no expertise)

[Edit] I get the strange "Priming" link now, it's part of the hip "Thinking
Fast and Slow." Daniel Kahneman distanced himself a bit from that chapter
though, not that that stops it from being hip -
[http://www.decisionsciencenews.com/2012/10/05/kahneman-on-
th...](http://www.decisionsciencenews.com/2012/10/05/kahneman-on-the-storm-of-
doubts-surrounding-social-priming-research/)

------
renox
That's funny: the priming tests has apparently been quite criticised as shown
in the reply, yet the speaker still use this example, has he been primed on
priming?

More likely once you remove the "priming" part, there isn't much left about
the talk..

------
pabs3
The video of this talk:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yv4tI6939q0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yv4tI6939q0)

